# MI Sugarcreek YO Toshiba Daughters?



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Anyone have or know where I can find some photos of daughters by MI Sugarcreek YO Toshiba? I'm really looking at what kind of udders he can throw. I found a daughter on Proctor Hill's website. Anyone have kids by him or input on udders? Any info. would be great and if you would like... feel free to email or PM me... that works too.  [email protected]


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.freewebs.com/firestone-creek-farms/MI_sugarcreek_loona_tunes.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have looked quite a few times myself.. found a few Jr. does, and the doe on Proctor Hill's site.. but that was it...  Hope you find some!  Are you thinking of getting him?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you ladies. 

Skyla, i'm not thinking of getting him, but am looking at a son of his out of a MCH doe. :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbup:

oh cool!!  keep us posted!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I definately will! :thumb:


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's a first freshening daughter of his. Udder pic at bottom of page.
http://www.proctorhill.com/noellepage.htm


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Cassidy.  I've seen Noelle. Having trouble finding many more unfortunately. Hmm.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh, ok.... I'll keep my eyes out...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That would be great...thank you!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I searched again.. All I found were his sons.. Seems like he is a buck thrower... 

I like your new banner BTW very nice


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I kept finding...lots of bucks out there. Thanks on the banner...I was getting bored with the other one. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It's too bad.. I'll keep an eye out though 

I like it a lot! It's classy! Did you make it?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds good...thanks! I did make it...did it in about 3 minutes...but I really liked the face on that doe...not sure it turned out just how I wanted...may not stay...I can't decide yet. But thank you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No problem! 

Cool! I can never figure that sorts stuff out LOL! I'm lucky I have an avatar and a pic in my sig! :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a daughter of his!! Check my facebook. Her name is Star and I have posted some udder pics. Shes an FF and due like NOW lol but her udder is very very nice


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Email Addie - she may know who has some


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I was just thinking that myself Allison


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome Laura! I'll take a look! I'll go ahead and email Addie Allison...thanks for the suggestion...I kinda forgot she actually owned Toshiba. :doh:


----------

